# Radio code- how do I enter it?



## trophy160 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi, I need to put the security code into the Radio (Audi Chorus). When it is turned on it says 'safe' but I can't work out how to get it into a code entry state. So would appreciate advice and also which keys do I then press to actually enter the code?


----------



## williammc (Dec 24, 2008)

press the scan button 8 and rds button 12 at the same time and hold until 1000 appears, then release both buttons 
do not press again' enter code given on radio card using station selector buttons 13 14 15 16, use button 13 to enter first digit and so on then press scan button and rds at the same time to confirm new number the word safe should appear, release both buttons, a radio frequency will appear after a short delay


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

both types on this link

http://www.wak-tt.com/radio-ii/saferadio.htm


----------



## trophy160 (Mar 22, 2008)

thanks chaps, radio now working


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks guys, has worked for me


----------

